# Torn vulva



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

After Pickles dropped the placenta I noticed she tore pretty bad. I sort of expected this due to his size. Is there anything else I need to do other than the prep H? There are actually 2 tear's, one is horizontal across both sides of her vulva and the other is vertical going up toward the anus. The last one being only about a quarter inch long. The ones going across her vulva are almost an inch on both sides. He weighs in at 8 lbs but hes got a BIG head and really long body.

ETA to correct weight. Got a fish scale thats a whole lot more accurate than the bathroom one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would take her... to the vet or call the vet... to see if they should stitch her up....I am sorry she tore.... :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I will call the vet as soon as he gets back from lunch. She's starting to swell a bit but it doesn't seem to be bothering her at all. She is super interested in her baby.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Got ahold of the vet and he suggested giving 2 cc's penicillin and a topical antibiotic applied to the vulva, sound right? 2 cc's doesn't sound like its enough for an 80lb goat.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I go by 1cc per 10 to 20 lbs. on Penicillin


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do the 1cc per 10 lbs...and she will heal, just keep the area as clean as you can, a smear of a triple antibiotic salve will help keep the after delivery ick from sticking to her as well as help the tears.


----------

